# Any experience with national geographic



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

No experience with their gear yet but I'm curious about their led lights


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I am to as the lighting says 20k for the blues and 7-10k for the whites. But there in tubes so I'm not so sure how they would work for planted tanks. But they are fully programmable which I though was pretty awesome. The filter I purchased is working very well. Even wich the spray bar I added for extra flow it's pushing water very well with no lost pressure.

I'm looking forward to seeing what there canister filters are like.


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Subtletanks91 said:


> I am to as the lighting says 20k for the blues and 7-10k for the whites. But there in tubes so I'm not so sure how they would work for planted tanks. But they are fully programmable which I though was pretty awesome. The filter I purchased is working very well. Even wich the spray bar I added for extra flow it's pushing water very well with no lost pressure.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what there canister filters are like.


Which filter did you buy?


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

The NGO Thay look like there Eheim konck offs


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Overpriced


----------



## Mr.Betta (Jul 24, 2013)

Its all knockoffs of the old eheim stuff. The HOB's are not that good. They have tiny filter media slots and they have significant filter bypass due to poor design placement of the final media location. The Canister filters are probably ok though but there are better alternatives like the fluval canisters or even the marineland canisters.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I got the fs20 and put a spray bar on it. It worked pretty well. The internal ones that are bigger with the sections and ball head are nice but I wouldn't have a use for it.

But I agree. Even the bio media they use is the same as eheim


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

bulky looking and overprice... first look at them and i'll pass


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Just was there and saw them. Yup over priced.

May as well go to an ADA boutique.


----------



## DefStatic (Feb 19, 2013)

Saw this and thought it was a reboot of the last one from just a few days ago. Knockoff stuff.


----------



## allabouttheplants (May 3, 2014)

the Nat Geo deluxe led lights say fully programable but i have had 2, they are very bright for only putting out 14.6 watts, but the programable timers are junk. i could only run one program, when i was supposed to be able to run 2. i set the white to go on at 10:30 am, then off at 10:30 pm. the blue where to go on at 6:30 pm and off at 6:30 am. if program 1 was running(white) program 2 would not run.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I don't know how your guys items are priced. But the filters are relatively cheap were I'm at. I think they pushed the equipment to fast and didn't go into any real test and error fix repeat process. But the ifs20 works heat no complaints about it. Not for 15 bucks and basically a power head that has filter capacity and customizable at that


----------



## Dualice (Oct 3, 2015)

My petsmart just got these filters in. The filter I did have in my daughter's 10 gallon tank just died and I replaced it with the IFS20. It was just $20. Even the IFS30 was just $20. That said, it is in the tank. Very easy to setup but makes a vibrating noise that is kinda loud. . I will see how long this lasts since it is in my daughter's bedroom and may keep her up at night.


----------



## Dualice (Oct 3, 2015)

Subtletanks91 said:


> This is not by any means a review thread, or a promotional thread.
> 
> I work at petsmart and we just got in national geographic stuff. Filters, foods, etc. etc.
> 
> ...



My petsmart just got these filters in. The filter I did have in my daughter's 10 gallon tank just died and I replaced it with the IFS20. It was just $20. Even the IFS30 was just $20. That said, it is in the tank. Very easy to setup but makes a vibrating noise that is kinda loud. . I will see how long this lasts since it is in my daughter's bedroom and may keep her up at night.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

They aren't knock-offs; they ARE Eheims, just made in a different color way so you hopefully won't notice. I got a couple of the heaters and they had Eheim warranty info inside.


----------

